# Sterilizer Install



## walt (Dec 5, 2009)

I purchased a used turbo twist and small powerhead to use on my 55 gallon freshwater tank. Right now I have 5/8 clear PVC tubing running everwhere with the discharge tube just lowered into the tank. The whole install looks messy and the powehead really detracts from the tank. The tubing kinks really easily and requires large bend radii. Can someone provide details on their setup. Is there something I can buy to clamp on the side of the tank to dishcharge the water?

I guess having a cannister filter would eliminate the powehead but all I have is an HOB.

Thanks, Walt


----------

